# Any advice for trimming neglected goat hooves?



## vermillionoaks (Sep 23, 2012)

I got an e-mail from a lady saying she has had her goats for about a year and recently learned she has to trim their hooves.  She said she tried to get the horse farrier (I think that is what she said.  I don't know much about horses) to do it but he wouldn't.  I agreed to try and teach her.  Problem is I don't know if I will need any special equipment since they have never been trimmed.  She also has full sized goats where I have Nigerians.  Is there any big difference in hardness of hooves between the different sized breeds?  Do you have any suggestions on what I should bring with me?  I really only want to have to make one trip since she is quite a drive from me.  Thanks.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Sep 23, 2012)

Yikes!
I'd say go slow and have her help so she gets comfortable doing it.  Their hooves, depending on what kind of shape they are in, probably are not going to be all good in just one trimming-she might need to do a little bit every other week until they are as they should be.

Things to take:
hoof trimmers
a small wood rasp
a toothbrush with a rubber pick on the end (I use these to clean the hoof off before trimming
hoof rot treatment (they might need to have this used for awhile too)
blood stop powder
Rubbing alcohol (to clean tools between animals)

Does she have a stanchion available?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Sep 23, 2012)

For bad hooves I would just bring a pair of really good trimmers, quickstop, superglue, tea-bags, and anything you feel you may need to stop bleeding. Just in case.  I prefer to trim hooves after they have not been done in a while (not to where it is dangerous to the goat though) because you can trim them way back to where it is white and perfectly flat. Just how I like to do it. Make sure the blades are sharp too. Bleeding is fine but if it is really bleeding then put some quickstop on it and if that's not working use a tea-bag or cobwebs. If that won't stop bleeding then you could just let the goat go and keep and eye on it or cauterize it. You may be able to use superglue too but maybe not. Trimming is just as easy imo with big ones as small ones but I will say that large goats hooves are MUCH stronger and harder. My favorite time to trim is after rain fall or early in the morning because their hooves are wet and therefore soft.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Sep 23, 2012)

some Koppertox or other product for infected hooves or hoof rot may be a good idea. I like Koppertox the best. But if you don't already own a bottle it is a little pricey. 

I am also wondering if they have been vaccinated for tetnus?  If they have never been vaccinated or haven't in the past year, I would consider a dosage of Tetnus antitoxin.  

You know depending on their pen/field situation, breed type, what they have been eating: they might not be as bad as you think. Then again they could be horrible. Don't panic and cut too much off the heal.  The heal rarely needs trimming. 
If the side walls are cracked away, you will want to cut away all the side wall that is broken loose, even if it goes all the way up to the hair line. Try to trim it so there is no  space or gap between the hoof wall and the soft part, so that dirt can't keep getting up under it.


----------



## vermillionoaks (Sep 23, 2012)

She will have a stanchion by the time we go out there.  I told her she needs some trimmers, blood stop, and hoof-rot treatment and that we will teach her on the does and she will have to trim the bucks.   I had a really good mentor who taught me how to trim hooves and I really feel bad for the lady.  She just doesn't have anyone to help teach her.  I'm just a little nervous because they are bigger goats.  I'm not used to handling an animal that weighs more than me.  I'm also 6 months pregnant and I know some animals handle trimming better than others.  So, my husband will be doing most of the actual trimming and I will be telling him what to cut.  He has trimmed hooves before but that is normally my job.   Will the orange handled trimmers from Hoeggers work for the big goats?


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Sep 23, 2012)

vermillionoaks said:
			
		

> She will have a stanchion by the time we go out there.  I told her she needs some trimmers, blood stop, and hoof-rot treatment and that we will teach her on the does and she will have to trim the bucks.   I had a really good mentor who taught me how to trim hooves and I really feel bad for the lady.  She just doesn't have anyone to help teach her.  I'm just a little nervous because they are bigger goats.  I'm not used to handling an animal that weighs more than me.  I'm also 6 months pregnant and I know some animals handle trimming better than others.  So, my husband will be doing most of the actual trimming and I will be telling him what to cut.  He has trimmed hooves before but that is normally my job.   Will the orange handled trimmers from Hoeggers work for the big goats?


Yes, they will. Make sure they have been recently sharpened. 

The bigger goats can have really hard hooves, especially if it has been dry outside. AFter a rain can help with this, or if there is moisture in the ground from recent rains.


----------



## GoatCrazyLady (Sep 23, 2012)

Good luck!


----------



## Queen Mum (Sep 23, 2012)

I suggest you take a bucket and some salt and some betadine.  Use warm water, salt and betadine in the bucket.  Soak each hoof before trimming for about 5 minutes.  Just give the goat some grain and stick the hoof in the bucket.  They will try to take it out, but you can hold it in place.  This will clean the hoof and soften it up.   It takes longer, but makes it easier to work with and also disinfects it before a heavy trim in case you cut the quick.


----------



## pdpo222 (Sep 24, 2012)

I vet I knew use to say use regular flour to stop bleeding, because if the animal licked it, it would not hurt them in anyway.  So i keep a margarine tub of it in my first aid box in the barn...just in case, along with my other supplies.  Just what I use, and it works for me.  Plus I know nothing will happen if they lick it.


----------

